# Fell down the stairs tonight



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I fell down the stairs earlier tonight and despite the noise the missus didn't even move from the kitchen.
I shouted "Why didn't you come to help me when I fell down the stairs", she said "I just thought it was Eastenders starting".


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw am sure that's not meant to be funny but have got the bongs in my head as you thud down the stairs. Do you now need a Stanner stair lift?

Hope you didn't hurt yourself.


Greenie. :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> Do you now need a Stanner stair lift?


 

followed by...

:lol:

Dougie.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> Aw am sure that's not meant to be funny but have got the bongs in my head as you thud down the stairs. Do you now need a Stanner stair lift?
> 
> Hope you didn't hurt yourself.
> 
> Greenie. :lol:


The correct grammar is 
"Do you now need a stair lift, Stanner?"

PS it was a joke........................ Doof, doof, doofdoof, da, doof.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

greenasthegrass said:


> Do you now need a Stanner stair lift?


 :lol:


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

:lol: A Stanner stair rift?


----------



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

You're obviously not having enough to drink before tackling the stairs. If you had, you wouldn't have known about it until she told you.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> PS it was a joke........................ Doof, doof, doofdoof, da, doof.


I got the joke Stan, title music :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Stanner, was one in ones cups at the time?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> Stanner, was one in ones cups at the time?


:? Sorry, That's as obscure to me as the original joke obviously was to others.

PS Or I haven't fully woken up yet. :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

To the shame of the Arch-pedant I omitted an essential apostrophe.

My original post should have read "was one in one*'*s cups at the time?".

Mea Culpa. In my defence it was well after midnight when I posted and no I was not in my cups at the time!

_Where does the phrase "in their cups" originate?

Where? In England, of course.. When? A very long time ago.. Cups has been used for a few centuries to mean especially cups of something *alcoholic*. The discussion in the Oxford English Dictionary includes some dates: "[cup] 10. pl[ural]. The drinking of *intoxicating liquor*; potations, drunken revelry. in one's cups: 
(a) while drinking, during a drinking-bout (b) in a state of intoxication, 'in liquor'.
1406 HOCCLEVE La Male Regle 165 For in the cuppe seelden fownden is, {Th}at any wight his neigheburgh commendith. 
1551 ROBINSON tr. More's Utop. (Arb.) 26 Amonge their cuppes they geue iudgement of the wittes of writers. 
1611 BIBLE 1 Esdras iii. 22 And when they are in their cups, they forget their loue both to friends and brethren...."

This phrase is still in use, as, e.g., "He admitted, in his cups, that he hated his job." "In his cups he liked to demonstrate his beautiful (so he thought) singing voice."_


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> To the shame of the Arch-pedant I omitted an essential apostrophe.
> 
> My original post should have read "was one in one*'*s cups at the time?".
> 
> ...


In that case no - I wasn't in anything - I didn't actually fall down the stairs, it was a joke with a play on the "sound" of falling down stairs.

Well at least one of you got it..................................... :roll:


----------



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

More of us did but it was so bad it was worth playing you along until the inevitable explanation was posted. LOL.


----------

